# DVD drive problem - hl-dt-st dvd+-rw gwa4164b



## jess22ncl (May 28, 2007)

I'm getting a little fed up with my hl-dt-st dvd+-rw gwa4164b dvd/cd-rom drive that came with my dell dimension 3100 using xp pro. Although cd's seem to work on it fine it will not recognise a DVD. When I insert any kind of DVD to burn something it thinks the drive is empty. It won't play films either, rendering my new screen a costly mistake.

I've tried re-installing/updating the drivers/frimware etc. It used to work fine with the same dvds and when I put it into my office pc it works fine.

It seems to be a common problem and I've found a few threads on the web, but no firm solution. Please, please, please can someone tell me what to do about this?

Yours,

Jess :wink:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your problem is not the usual one,normally you think the dvd laser was dirty or gone
but you find it works on your other computer
uninstall it from the device manager reboot and check if the problem is still there
try a new 80 wire ide cable on it
remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;320553


----------

